# Licht aus !



## Uktawa (8. Dezember 2007)

Am heutigen Samstag, den 8. Dezember 2007, fordert "*Licht aus! Für unser Klima*" die ganze Nation auf, von *20:00 bis 20.05 Uhr* für fünf Minuten das Licht auszuschalten. 
Mit dieser Aktion soll ein symbolisches Zeichen an die Teilnehmer des Weltklimagipfels auf Bali gesendet werden, damit sich diese konsequent für bessere Klimaschutzmaßnahmen einsetzen.
Die Klimaschutz-Kooperation „Rettet unsere Erde" von BILD, BUND, Greenpeace und WWF ruft gemeinsam mit Google und ProSieben jeden Einzelnen zum Handeln auf. Mitmachen kann jeder: Alle Privathaushalte aber auch Städte, Gemeinden, Unternehmen, Vereine und Organisationen. Die Teilnehmer können beispielsweise Fassaden-, Zimmer-, Landschafts- oder Weihnachtsbeleuchtungen abschalten.

Ich sage auch wir Buffed User sollten mit machen!

Also um 20:00 das Licht aus !


----------



## Lordshadowkan (8. Dezember 2007)

Also ich werde mitmachen!


MFG Lordshadowkan


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Bin da leider nicht Zaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin Egoist, ich kaufe mir gleich noch ein paar Lichterketten und mach alles an, was leuchten kann!

Naja, was ich darüber denke ist, das es eh schon zu spät ist um den Klimawandel noch zu verhindern!
Die Katastrophe kommt so oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin Egoist, ich kaufe mir gleich noch ein paar Lichterketten und mach alles an, was leuchten kann!
> 
> Naja, was ich darüber denke ist, das es eh schon zu spät ist um den Klimawandel noch zu verhindern!
> Die Katastrophe kommt so oder so...
> ...



Flame on? *g* 
Das Problem ist - eine Aktion von Googel, Pro7 .... Licht wird ausgemacht aber PC und Fernseher bleiben an. Ich machs aus - hey moment, licht ist hier eh die meiste Zeit aus. ;-)


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Flame on? *g*
> Das Problem ist - eine Aktion von Googel, Pro7 .... Licht wird ausgemacht aber PC und Fernseher bleiben an. Ich machs aus - hey moment, licht ist hier eh die meiste Zeit aus. ;-)


Das ist kein Flame, sondern die Meinung von wie vielen millionen Leuten!
Der Unterschied ist nur das ich es sage, während der Rest großartig vertont
dass er ja alle Lichter ausmachen wird und alles für die Umwelt tun würde!
Und wenn euch das wundert oder ihr euch weigert das zu Verstehen dann erklärt mir,
was 5 Minuten der Welt bringen und warum nicht einmal 1% der Weltbevölkerung der
Forderung von Pro7 nachgehen werden!
So, jezz dürft ihr mich flamen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Besser das als nix...


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Besser das als nix...


5 Minuten = Gut ?!
Gar nix    = Schlecht ?!

Nagut, aber dann sag mir warum das keine Unterschied macht?
Wenn man 10 Minuten auf der ganzen !Welt! das Licht ausschalten würde,
oder nicht, macht das !keinen! Unterschied! Warum ist das eine also besser
als das andere!


----------



## Uktawa (8. Dezember 2007)

Es geht einfach "nur" darum ein Zeichen zu setzen damit die Leute beim Gipfel net nur dumm rum labern wie die letzten Jahre sondern endlich mal in di Hufe kommen. Auch wenn viele meinen das es eh zu spät ist. Garnichts zu tun ist meiner Meinung nach das bequemste aber sicher nicht das richtige.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

/signed


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Es geht einfach "nur" darum ein Zeichen zu setzen damit die Leute beim Gipfel net nur dumm rum labern wie die letzten Jahre sondern endlich mal in di Hufe kommen. Auch wenn viele meinen das es eh zu spät ist. Garnichts zu tun ist meiner Meinung nach das bequemste aber sicher nicht das richtige.


Ich werf mal eine Sache etwas abseits vom Thema dazwischen:
Damals haben die Politiker etc. das "große Umweltverschmutzen"
begonnen! Und jetzt beschweren sie sich darüber! Zu spät ist zu
spät! Außerdem hat Optimismus (auch wenn es vllt was tolles hat
in allem etwas gutes zu sehen) noch nie jemanden weiter gebracht oder?
Naja, darüber brauchen wir ja nicht mehr weiter zu diskutieren, ich
habe meine Meinung verlauten lassen!


----------



## Paule1991 (8. Dezember 2007)

@Uktawa:Ganz genau. Also ich mach alles aus was bei mir Strom braucht^^Ich meine schaden kanns nich. Außerdem find ichs irgendwie cool wenn soviele Menschen in einem Land das gleiche tun und außerdem ist Deutschland in sachen Klimaschutz ganz vorne mit dabei.Ich mein das sind 5 minuten die hat wirklich jeder ^^


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Lasst doch das Klima sich wandeln, wies ihm beliebt...wir Menschen werden damit schon fertig, davon bin ich überzeugt. Und ich werde vielleicht das Licht ausmachen. Dafür aber die Stereoanlage an.


----------



## Masterpurzel (8. Dezember 2007)

PC bleibt an, Licht geht aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde mitmachen. Schon alleine weil ich Tage mit über 25 °C HASSE WIE DIE PEST. 

Ich denke es spricht schon für sich, das "Klimakatastrophe" Das Wort des Jahres ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (8. Dezember 2007)

ich mach da net mit...wieso auch? Wir verpesten schon seit Jahren unsere Umwelt und auf einmal, im Jahre 2007 soll sich alles ändern?...Die politikier fahren immernoch ihre großen Karren. Und die meisten Promis die sich dafür "engagieren" werden eh dafür bezahlt. 

Aber das google Design in schwarz gefällt mir ganz gut xD


----------



## Nolamé (8. Dezember 2007)

Falls ich dran denk werd ichs wohl ausmachen...
Aber TV bzw. PC bleibt wahrscheinlich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal im Ernst, liegt es nicht seit Jahrmillionen in der Natur der Erde, ihre Temperatur/Beschaffenheit/etc. zu ändern? 
Aber ich will nicht so tun, als wäre ich der große Klimaspezialist - ich find die Diskussion im Ganzen einfach zu hoch gepusht und überbewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (8. Dezember 2007)

Diese Idee ist mal wieder so ein ganz toller Schwachsinn. Gestern haben schon mehrere Experten erklärt, dass wenn viele bei der Aktion mitmachen, der Energieverbrauch erhöht statt gesenkt wird, weil das Ausgleichen der entstehenden Netzschwankungen mehr Strom verbraucht als das sonst überall brennende Licht. Wer wirklich ein Zeichen setzen will, der kauft in Zukunft Energiesparleuchten und verzichtet auf so'n Quatsch.

Das ist genauso blöd wie vor einigen Jahren als Shell seine Bohrinsel versenken wollte. Da kam der Aufruf nicht bei Shell zu tanken. Aber statt konsequent gar nicht zu tanken und das Auto mal stehen zu lassen, hat jeder "Aktionsteilnehmer" einfach eine andere Tankstelle aufgesucht und weiter Abgase rausgeblasen. Ganz tolle Zeichensetzung.

Daher bleibt mein Licht auch an!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin aus Prinzip schon Licht/Stromsparer, auch an Tagen, an denen nicht gefordert wird: Licht aus!
Ich mache grundsätzlich die Lichter in Räumen, in denen ich mich NICHT aufhalte aus, oder benutze nur Tischlampen etc. Ebenso wie ich keine unnötigen Geräte laufen lasse ( TV auf Standby und so ) 
Deswegen denke ich, dass ich weiterhin mein Licht im normalen Gebrauch anlassen darf und nicht ausgerechnet 5 Minuten ausschalte. Ich glaube, ich spare in meinem ganzen normalen RL mehr Licht, als irgendwer in den 5 Minuten.


----------



## Huntara (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich mach mit!



Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin Egoist, ich kaufe mir gleich noch ein paar Lichterketten und mach alles an, was leuchten kann!
> 
> Naja, was ich darüber denke ist, das es eh schon zu spät ist um den Klimawandel noch zu verhindern!
> Die Katastrophe kommt so oder so...
> ...



Deine Meinung akzeptiere ich, bis auf Deinen provokativen Satz, das Du Dir noch extra Lichterketten kaufst, brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn Du hier Kontra kriegst.


----------



## PiGrimar (8. Dezember 2007)

man kann aus Sch.. viel Geld machen.
25 Mio. Deutsche sitzen vorm Fernseher und schauen wie in Deutschland (Kölner Dom, Neuschwanstein usw.) das Licht aus geht.. Bohhhh.

Wir haben zwar den Krieg verloren (wofür die heutige Generation noch Bluten muss), aber solch ein schwachsin kann nur aus Deutschland kommen, als wenn wir die Erde retten können. Mann muss die Bevölkerung noch weiter für Dumm verkaufen, vieleicht kapierts  dann auch noch der letzte.


----------



## Uktawa (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube die Gegner dieser Aktionen sehen da was verkehrt.

Es geht nicht darum in den 5 Minuten Strom zu sparen oder dergleichen. Das dies Schwachsinn ist für 5 Minuten sollte jedem klar sein. Diese 5 Minuten stehen als Symbol. Denkt mal an die Aussage "...erst wenn alle Lichter aus gehen.." usw.
Man sollte sich schon mal mit dem Grund dieser Aktion genauer befassen bevor man schreit das es eh nix bringt. Ein Zeichen setzen, darum geht es. Nicht darum 5 Minuten lang Strom zu sparen.

Das der Klimawandel nicht mehr auf zu halten ist sollte jedem klar sein. Aber dennoch kann man aktiv etwas für die Umwelt tun. Schon allein um unsere Umwelt für unsere Kinder und Enkel und deren Kinder einfach lebenswerter zu machen. Und immer auf die Politiker zu schimpfen und zu meinen weil die es net machen muss man es auch nicht machen is ne dumme Ausrede. Wer was verändern/bewirken will fängt bei sich selber an und nicht bei anderen.

Ich für meinen Teil werde das LICHT ausmachen. Denn ich unterstütze den Gedanken ein ZEichen zu setzen. Und wenn es auch nur dazu dient das ein Mensch mehr auf der Welt mal über Umweltschutz ect nachdenkt. 
Garnichts tun ist nicht nur bequem sondern auch ignorant wie ich finde.

Uktawa


----------



## The Holy Paladin (8. Dezember 2007)

> Ich sage auch wir Buffed User sollten mit machen!
> 
> Also um 20:00 das Licht aus !



Kannst auf mich zählen ich hoffe das man so ein Zeichen setzen kann !
Bin gespannt ob es zu einem Chaos kommen wird denke aber das es zu 99% ausbleibt.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Huntara (8. Dezember 2007)

@Uktawa:

Danke, Du hast es genau auf den Punkt gebracht und für Leute, die es nicht verstehen sehr gut erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich merke grade, ich als Nachtmensch habe schon die ganze Zeit mein Licht aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (8. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich merke grade, ich als Nachtmensch habe schon die ganze Zeit mein Licht aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Trotzdem tut mir immer noch mein Kopf weh, wenn ich jedesmal Deine Signature sehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Frank-414 (8. Dezember 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Gegner dieser Aktionen sehen da was verkehrt.
> 
> Es geht nicht darum in den 5 Minuten Strom zu sparen oder dergleichen. Das dies Schwachsinn ist für 5 Minuten sollte jedem klar sein. Diese 5 Minuten stehen als Symbol. Denkt mal an die Aussage "...erst wenn alle Lichter aus gehen.." usw.
> Man sollte sich schon mal mit dem Grund dieser Aktion genauer befassen bevor man schreit das es eh nix bringt. Ein Zeichen setzen, darum geht es. Nicht darum 5 Minuten lang Strom zu sparen.
> ...



Finde ich alles OK, aber dann setzt man Zeichen indem man

- in Zukunft Energiesparlampen kauft, obwohl normale Glühbirnen billiger sind
- das Altpapier zum Container bringt, obwohl der 500m weit weg ist
- das Auto stehen lässt, obwohl es bequemer als Bus und Bahn ist
- ständig darauf achtet Elektrogeräte ganz abzuschalten statt nur die "Stand by"-Taste zu drücken
- nicht den ganzen Tag lang Fenster auf Klappe stehen lässt um zu lüften und Heizenergie verbläst
- usw.

Ich respektiere Deine Ansicht und evtl. gehörs Du ja auch zu den Menschen, die all diese Dinge beachten und umsetzen, aber die "Zeichen setzen"-Aktionen finde ich zum Kotzen. Da klopfen sich die Leue wieder selbst auf die Schulter und haben ein *reallyfeelgoodaboutmyself*-Gefühl erreicht und im Bewusstsein und verantwortungsvollem Umgang mit Energie und Ressourcen ändert sich nichts.

Zeichen setzen? Klasse! Aber bitte jeden Tag und ständig, auch wenn's mal unbequem ist! Nicht nur, weil 5 Minuten lang eine große Show abgezogen wird...


----------



## Nanimo (8. Dezember 2007)

Hehe und um 20:05 sitzen alle im dunklen da das Stromnetz zusammengebrochen ist.^^


----------



## Uktawa (8. Dezember 2007)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Hehe und um 20:05 sitzen alle im dunklen da das Stromnetz zusammengebrochen ist.^^



Das würde jedenfalls den einen oder anderen Nachdenklich machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (8. Dezember 2007)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Finde ich alles OK, aber dann setzt man Zeichen indem man
> 
> - in Zukunft Energiesparlampen kauft, obwohl normale Glühbirnen billiger sind
> - das Altpapier zum Container bringt, obwohl der 500m weit weg ist
> ...



ICh würde gerne von Dir wissen, was Du anstelle eines "Zeichen setzen" tust? Mir fällt auf, das hier einige Leute laut am rumknatschen sind, aber selber noch kein einziges mal erwähnt haben, was sie stattdessen tun. Wenn diejenigen nämlich nichts tun, dann wäre es gut den Mund nicht ganz so weit aufzureißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Hehe und um 20:05 sitzen alle im dunklen da das Stromnetz zusammengebrochen ist.^^



Die Ahnung hab ich auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ich mach mit!
> Deine Meinung akzeptiere ich, bis auf Deinen provokativen Satz, das Du Dir noch extra Lichterketten kaufst, brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn Du hier Kontra kriegst.


Der provokative Satz, trieft geradezu vor Ironie!
Und mit Kontra habe ich kein Problem.


----------



## Leigh (8. Dezember 2007)

Alo in Kiel ists enttäuschend. Bei mir zu Hause ist bis auf meinen PC Alles dunkel, ich kann von hier oben auch die Innenstadt sehen und dort wurde nur die Beleuchtung des Rathausturms abgeschaltet.
Ich finde das wirklich enttäuschend...


----------



## Paule1991 (8. Dezember 2007)

Ja fertig nee. Hier bei uns haben ein paar die Lichter ausgemacht. Aber ansonsten irgendwie schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab erstmal den Fernseher im Wohnzimmer abgestellt.Woraufhin mein Vadder mich durchs Haus gejagt hat^^Im rennen alles ausgemacht was in reichweite war.^^


----------



## Nanimo (8. Dezember 2007)

Naja, hier ist auch alles an und ich hab auch nichts ausgemacht. Das Geld für die ganze Werbung usw. hätte man auch besser verbrauchen können.


----------



## Tazman16 (8. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sag nur hat nichs gebracht bars leuchten weiter glotzen leuchten weiter häuser leuchten weiter, ich denke viele der menschen (wie ich zb wussten davon nichs) naja licht war bei mir so oder so aus  außer zimmer un pc najamal gespannt was es gebracht hat
(glaube nich viel)


----------



## Kwax (8. Dezember 2007)

Das hab ich doch glatt verpasst. So ein Mist aber auch. Dabei hab ich die ganze Woche an nichts anderes gedacht und es mir so fest vorgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (8. Dezember 2007)

haben auch mitgemacht....
haben auch die häuser ringsrum von uns unter anderem auch ein Hochhaus neben an beobachtet da ist kein einziges Licht ausgegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (8. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> ICh würde gerne von Dir wissen, was Du anstelle eines "Zeichen setzen" tust? Mir fällt auf, das hier einige Leute laut am rumknatschen sind, aber selber noch kein einziges mal erwähnt haben, was sie stattdessen tun. Wenn diejenigen nämlich nichts tun, dann wäre es gut den Mund nicht ganz so weit aufzureißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ich tue? Das was ich da aufgezählt habe...

Auch ich kann sicher noch mehr tun um Energie zu sparen, aber ich versuche schon im Alltag möglichst sparsam und rationell mit dem Energieverbrauch umzugehen. Dazu gehört eben, dass ich Geräte ganz ausschalte, nicht stundenlang lüfte, usw.

Ich bin auch kein Energie-Engel, aber ich beachte schon so einige Tipps um Energie zu sparen. Denn das schont neben der Umwelt auch meine Geldbörse...^^


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (8. Dezember 2007)

Also irgendwie is das totaler unsinn -_- 
Es ist eh schon zu spät um den Klimawandel zu stoppen .. da werden jetzt immer immer mehr Naturkatastrophen kommen.. am 23.12.2007 wird in Sumatra ein Erdbeben kommen ( hab ich geträumt^^) -.- und wenn wir auf der ganzen Erde das Licht ausschalten is das ne Menge Energie die man spart.. nur dumm was dann passiert wenn alle Leute auf der Erde das Licht wieder aufdrehen^^ dann wird 2x soviel Strom verbraucht als wir sowieso normal verbrauchen rofl


----------



## Frigobert (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab auch mitgemacht. Habe um Punkt 20 Uhr das Licht ausgeschaltet. Kam aber irgendwie nicht so gut - ich fuhr gerade mit Tempo 180 über die Autobahn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## calendulea (8. Dezember 2007)

noch besser als 5 min ausschalten:

ökostom kaufen

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Uktawa (8. Dezember 2007)

Und auch hier zeigt sich wieder in aller Deutlichkeit: Ignoranz kennt keine Grenzen, Vernunft schon.


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Aus deiner perspektive vielleicht. Ich sehe das, auf dieses Thema bezogen, anders.


----------



## Dracun (8. Dezember 2007)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Finde ich alles OK, aber dann setzt man Zeichen indem man
> 
> - in Zukunft Energiesparlampen kauft, obwohl normale Glühbirnen billiger sind
> - das Altpapier zum Container bringt, obwohl der 500m weit weg ist
> ...



/sign

ich fand/finde die ganze aktion schwachsinn meine frau meinte auch.ohhh wir müssen ein zeichen setzen und ohhh wir müssen für 5 min das licht aus machen.toll nebenbei läuft mein pc ihr läppi auf standby, tv auch , router tucket, externe rattert .....aber wir setzen en zeichen.....ja ne is klar.........das der Stromverbrauch steigt wenn die geräte wieder eingeschaltet wird hatt ja keiner bedacht .hauptsache wat fürs ego getan..........wenn sollte wie bereits erwähnt täglich der stromkonsum überdacht werden.udn mal über alternative energie geredet werden/gehandelt werden udn net nur die fossilen brennstoffe..aber nöööö öl is ja viel lukrativer.is abe rnur meine meinung.......wie zu meiner frau gesagt mach ruhig den schwachsinn mit(i musste drunter leiden und im dunkeln sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber lasst mich mit den ganzen scheiß in ruhe.......denn in max 2 tagen interessiert sich kein schwein mehr für diese aktion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (8. Dezember 2007)

''Wir müssen ein Zeichen setzen''.

Ich glaube die meisten Leuten wissen nicht, dass es nicht nur am CO² liegt,
sondern seit Anbeginn der Erde KlimaWandlungen vorgekommen.
Dass ist eben nunmal so, und WIR können durch 5 Min Licht ausschalten
rein GAR NICHTS dazu beitragen. Eine große Katastrophe wird kommen,
und wir können doch trotzdem nichts dagegen machen ?
Menorca z.B, da heisst es die Insel wird in 2 gespalten und ein Tsunami wird enstehen,
der erstmal alles wegfegen wird was nur geht.

Also abwarten was die Zukunft bringt!

So long 

mfg


----------



## Huntara (8. Dezember 2007)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Was ich tue? Das was ich da aufgezählt habe...
> 
> Auch ich kann sicher noch mehr tun um Energie zu sparen, aber ich versuche schon im Alltag möglichst sparsam und rationell mit dem Energieverbrauch umzugehen. Dazu gehört eben, dass ich Geräte ganz ausschalte, nicht stundenlang lüfte, usw.
> 
> Ich bin auch kein Energie-Engel, aber ich beachte schon so einige Tipps um Energie zu sparen. Denn das schont neben der Umwelt auch meine Geldbörse...^^



Ich denke, das tun aber hier einige. Dennoch ändert das nichts an dem Klimawandel. Wir haben unsere Umwelt so verschmutzt, so das wir nichts mehr machen können.


----------



## Kwax (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke mit folgendem Artikel, der aufzeigt wie wenig anklang die Aktion fand können wir die Diskussion auch langsam beenden. 

AKTION "LICHT AUS!"
Fünf Minuten Halbdunkel

Brandenburger Tor und Kölner Dom im Dunkeln: Als symbolischen Beitrag zum weltweiten Klimaaktionstag schalteten in ganz Deutschland Bürger und öffentliche Einrichtungen das Licht aus - der Anklang bei Passanten hielt sich jedoch in Grenzen.

Hier weiter lesen


----------



## Frank-414 (8. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ich denke, das tun aber hier einige. Dennoch ändert das nichts an dem Klimawandel. Wir haben unsere Umwelt so verschmutzt, so das wir nichts mehr machen können.



Hmh, leider sehe ich das ähnlich, aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass wir in Zukunft so weiter machen wie Jahre zuvor. Und man fängt irgendwo an bei sich, wenn auch im Kleinen. Der Einzelne kann das globale Problem nicht lösen, aber er kann seinen Teil dazu beitragen. Wir können die Zeit ja auch nicht zurückdrehen und wieder wie in der Steinzeit leben. Strom und Heizenergie verbraucht nun mal jeder und kommt auch nicht ohne aus. Aber man kann verantwortungsvoll damit umgehen.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Alles was man jetzt noch macht ist "Schadens Begrenzung"


----------



## Uktawa (9. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Alles was man jetzt noch macht ist "Schadens Begrenzung"



Und, was ist so schlimm daran? Es ist besser man tut etwas (wenn auch wenig) als wenn man es ganz lässt und sagt das es eh kein Sinn hat. 
Ich für meinen Teil denke mir das ein Grossteil der Menschen erst dann begreift wenn es an Ihr Leben geht. Wenn die Preise für Strom, Heizkosten usw extrem steigen weil die Vorräte aufgebraucht sind usw. 
Manche merken erst wenn es nach verkohlten Knochen riecht das es brennt.


----------



## Kampfknubbel (9. Dezember 2007)

Also, ich habs nicht gemacht
war erstmal zu der zeit nit zuhaus ^^ hab mir ne gamecard für WoW geholt beim media Markt ^^
und wenn ich hätte es nicht gemacht weil es die 5min nicht bringen sich vor der Klima katastrophe zu schützen sagen sogar diese dingsbums forscher xD...also...LASS ES LEUCHTEN... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Hmh, leider sehe ich das ähnlich, aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass wir in Zukunft so weiter machen wie Jahre zuvor. Und man fängt irgendwo an bei sich, wenn auch im Kleinen. Der Einzelne kann das globale Problem nicht lösen, aber er kann seinen Teil dazu beitragen. Wir können die Zeit ja auch nicht zurückdrehen und wieder wie in der Steinzeit leben. Strom und Heizenergie verbraucht nun mal jeder und kommt auch nicht ohne aus. Aber man kann verantwortungsvoll damit umgehen.



Geb ich Dir absolut Recht! Man muss es ja jetzt nicht noch so weitertreiben, wie all die Jahre zuvor. 

Naja, als ich in den 5 Minuten auf die Straße gehen wollte, um zu schauen, wieviele Leute das Licht
hier bei uns ausgemacht haben, habe ich das Licht im Treppenhaus intelligenterweise angemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Und, was ist so schlimm daran? Es ist besser man tut etwas (wenn auch wenig) als wenn man es ganz lässt und sagt das es eh kein Sinn hat.
> Ich für meinen Teil denke mir das ein Grossteil der Menschen erst dann begreift wenn es an Ihr Leben geht. Wenn die Preise für Strom, Heizkosten usw extrem steigen weil die Vorräte aufgebraucht sind usw.
> Manche merken erst wenn es nach verkohlten Knochen riecht das es brennt.



Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das es schlimm ist.


----------



## Frank-414 (9. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Naja, als ich in den 5 Minuten auf die Straße gehen wollte, um zu schauen, wieviele Leute das Licht
> hier bei uns ausgemacht haben, habe ich das Licht im Treppenhaus intelligenterweise angemacht
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...!!!

Kann ja passieren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

der thread ist mit abstand das dämlichste was ich hier auf buffed je gelesen habe.
tollkühneres halbwissen findet man wirklich selten.


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> der thread ist mit abstand das dämlichste was ich hier auf buffed je gelesen habe.
> tollkühneres halbwissen findet man wirklich selten.



*gääähn* postest du das nicht in fast fedem thread um aufzufallen?


----------



## Zrene (9. Dezember 2007)

also ich find die aktion gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich versteh net, wie euch die umwelt und alles so egal is, ich bin auch kein naturfuzzi aber ich häng nich nur am pc ....


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Zrene schrieb:


> .....
> ich versteh net, wie euch die umwelt und alles so egal is, ich bin auch kein naturfuzzi aber ich häng nich nur am pc ....


*platzt*
Grml, Junge, was hat das eine
mit dem anderen zu tun?
Ich bin kein "Naturfuzzi",
und denke das es mit der 
Umwelt schon zu spät ist.
Aaaaber, warum sollte ich deswegen
nur am PC hängen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schwachsinn!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> *gääähn* postest du das nicht in fast fedem thread um aufzufallen?





nein, nur in den besonders dämlichen.

übrigens ist die insel die "abbricht" bzw abbrechen könnte nicht menorca sondern la palma welche zu den kanarischen inseln gehört.


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> nein, nur in den besonders dämlichen.



Gut, dann sind das einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja mehr als ne schöne Werbeaktion für Google un Co wars au net


----------



## Amarillo (12. Dezember 2007)

Hat doch eh keiner so richtig mitgemacht. Ich hatte mich am Samstag auf den Balkon gestellt und nirgends in den Wohnungen Dunkelheit vernehmen können.

Ich persönlich habe aber auch nicht dran teilgenommen. Wozu auch. Die kleinen sollen was bewirken und die grossen Drecksschleudern (USA, Australien, China, Indien) machen was sie wollen.


----------



## Huntara (12. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe aber auch nicht dran teilgenommen. Wozu auch. Die kleinen sollen was bewirken und die grossen Drecksschleudern (USA, Australien, China, Indien) machen was sie wollen.



Öhm, ich glaube jeder ist für sein eigenes Land verantwortlich. Was hat das jetzt mit USA, China, etc. zu tun?


----------



## Amarillo (12. Dezember 2007)

Hääää? Globale Erderwärmung usw. hat nichts mit Regionen zu tun!


----------



## Legends (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mitgemacht !!
Kam vllt. daher dass ich in der Arbeit war, und darum zuhaus alles aus war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (12. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Hääää? Globale Erderwärmung usw. hat nichts mit Regionen zu tun!



Natürlich hat globale Erwärmung nichts mit Regionen zu tun. Aber sollen sich die Deutschen jetzt alle zurücklehnen und aus Klimaschutz pfeifen nur weil sich Chinesen und Amis einen Dreck darum scheren? Das kann ja nun auch keine Lösung sein, oder?!?


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (12. Dezember 2007)

hab mitgemacht *klick* wer hat das licht ausgemacht bzw. der letzte macht das licht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long
Leîja


----------

